# What color should i paint my 05 GTO??



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

I want to do a custom paint job to my gto, but i'm having trouble figuring out a good color to go with. I don't really want anything with designs, but more of just a really cool looking color. I want it to be something that really catches someones eyes. I was thinking about possibly like a lambo pearl red color, or maybe a black to red color changing paint like this car > 



 .. Doesn't have to be those colors at all, there just a few ideas we thought of. Let me know whatever you guys think of. 

(need to come up with something within the next month because the cars already in the shop now for some body work)

Thanks!


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe not for everyone, but I think carousel red on a new GTO is something cool. Not so much the body kit










This one's an "eye catcher" too. Honestly I wouldn't change a thing with this one.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

WHITE, WHITE, WHITE!!! the albino goats weren't an option for us...there have been a few that have done white and it looks like pure awesomeness check out the LS1GTO forums under the appearance section and look at the thread labeled "STORMTROOPER GTO". 

If white isn't your thing...check out alsacorp dot com and check out the wide variety of possibilities for paints/additives to give you car a unique look.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

OmikronPhi said:


> WHITE, WHITE, WHITE!!! the albino goats weren't an option for us...there have been a few that have done white and it looks like pure awesomeness check out the LS1GTO forums under the appearance section and look at the thread labeled "STORMTROOPER GTO".
> 
> If white isn't your thing...check out alsacorp dot com and check out the wide variety of possibilities for paints/additives to give you car a unique look.


I agree on white. A little darker shade of pearl would look good.

Larry


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Same here white I love a white GTO maybe Pontiac G8 white----danfigg


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

White is definitely a possibility. If i were to do white i would probably do it like this m6. probably black rims with a white lip, black mirrors, roof, and spoiler. (tails are already black)

http://www.carid.com/images/spoilers/SPL/SPL-31179.jpg

although i think i still would prefer a more exotic looking paint.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

If you want to change your car's color, it shouldn't even be attempted unless you plan on going all the way with it. Not much looks worse than a "nice looking" paint job, then the owner opens the doors, hood, or trunk and you see the car's original color. 

If you do plan on doing the color change though, probably the most important thing to think about is accidents and color match. The more exotic the color, the harder it is to color match properly if you do get dents or scratches


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Laguna Seca blue


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

Stock stock stock stock stock

Sometimes there ain't nothin better than the factory oem


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## smitty#131 (Dec 17, 2011)

Got to love black


----------



## BallsOfSteel (May 31, 2011)

Id go a deep purple with some gloss in it with a fade to black around the tail. I have seen this on Challengers and it looks awesome. It would look fantastic on your 05, dude!


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

ok, So i've decided i am going to go with a white paint. Im going to make my car look similar to this m6.







. Black roof, black spoiler, mirrors, black rims with white lip..

(if you cover the back of the picture of this m6 with your hand, leaving only from the door and front of the car visible it looks pretty similar to the gto)

So now i am just trying to figure out which white paint to go with.. any ideas??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTOs look really good in white. I wouldn't do a white lip on the wheels though.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Factory IBM with black rear valance, SAP grilles black, hyper silver wheels. Maybe I am just partial to blue, but it does look good on GTO's.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Good choice on going with white. Forest green looks amazing on them too.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

White looks great IMO, black roof and matte or gloss black rims but do splitter carbon fiber.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

dont know if youve already done the color change yet, but im putting in my vote for rootbeer


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

*Painted Range Rover Fuji White, with black accents.*










































(side markers are now blacked out, and wheels will be changing)


----------



## rspiller1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I love the white on our GTO's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide App


----------

